# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  عين القصاري

## أبو سلطان

آخر مرة كنت في القطيف درت فيها اشوي بين النخيل لأني و لد نخالوة كما تعرف، و النخلة تغريني و تجذبني إليها 
و في الماضي لسنا كما الأولاد الآن يخاف عليهم، إحنا عشنا أيام الصبا أكثر حرية مما يعيشوها الأولاد في هذا الوقت، فالأمان عندنا كان أكثر 
فاتلاقيني وين ما توصلني رجلي أروح 
و هذه المحلات لا تزال ترتسم في مخيلتي و أهوى أن أراها في كل مرة أذهب إلى القطيف 
فذهبت إلى أماكن كثيرة مشيا على الأقدام 

و مررت على عين تسمى: عين القصاري في سيحة التوبي و دهشت، حيث و جدتها لا تزال كما هي طامبة الماء و البنيان القديم يحيطها دون لمس أو خدش، و لم يظلمها الزمن 

و كذلك النخيل من حولها يانعة الخضار 
و خذ هذه الصورتان منها و من ما حولها: 
 
 
كانت هذه العين تستعملها النساء فقط مع إنها كانت على قارعة طريق أهل الحارة - الفلاحين، لكن أين من كان يتجرأ بالنظر إليهم 
أما الآن فقليل من يرتادها أو حتى من يعرف عنها و موقعها 
لذلك لا تجد لها صور أبدا تذكر إلا معي تقريبا 
فاعتبروها هدية مني إليكم 
و شكرا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
صور مرره احليووه عموو ابو سلطاان 
ما اقولك انها ذكرتني بأيام زماان ..
بس انها توحي الى القدم بجد 
واتخيلت نفسي اني اكون بذااك الزمن 
لاني ما لحقت على العيون 
او بمسمى (التوازي) بالصفواني  :bigsmile: 
عالعموووم مشكوور ع الهديه 
لا عدمناااا جهودك
موفق لكل خير

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله صور حلوة مرة
ومنظر النخيل صاير مررررررررررة جنان
عفر من زمان ماشفت نخيل واجد
وحلوين هيك
المنظر مرة جناااااااااااااان
الله يعطيك العافية يابو سلطان على هيك صور حلوة ..
دمت موفق لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اولا اشكرك يا صاحب الموسوعة الرائعة
صوررررررررررررر فى غاية الروعة
عندى سؤال ادا امكن
هل انت من اهالى القطيف وكيف تسكن فى الامارات
اسفة على السؤال ادا مافية احراج
فضول
تحياتى لك اخى ابو سلطان

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صور مرره احليووه عموو ابو سلطاان 
> ما اقولك انها ذكرتني بأيام زماان ..
> بس انها توحي الى القدم بجد 
> واتخيلت نفسي اني اكون بذااك الزمن 
> ...



بتي عوامية صفوانية صباح الخير  
هذي العين موجودة الآن في القطيف و ما عليها، حسب معلوماتي، اخلاف  
و ما عليش الا اتمغطي رجايلش اشوية و تتمشي بين النخيل جميلة الهواء عذبة الريحة و اتشوفيها بعيونش و اتسجلي منها كم صور بنفسش  
فهي فعلا الماضي الحاضر و لا تزال كأنها بنت اليوم 
أنظري تاريخ التقاط الصورة مطبوع على الصورة نفسها 
بس بتقولي: كيف أوصلها؟ 
هي في القطيف 
في سيحة التوبي من الشمال جنوبي مقبرة الخباقة [الجباكة] 
 
المقبرة - مقبرتنا

و غربي قرية الخباقة اللي فيها حمام أبو لوزة 
يعني و انتين رايحه لهالعين بتمري على عين في الخباقة كانت مشهورة زمان لدى نساء أهل القلعة أثرياء نساء أهل القطيف لكنها ماتت الآن بس قبرها لا يزال موجود 
 
الحمام النسائي بالخباقة [الحباكة] 
 
العين التي كانت تغديه بالماء 
روحي ليها و ادرفي عليها كم دمعة أسى و حسرة و اقرإي ليها فاتحة لأنها ترى انداست بالقدارة و مخلفات البشر 
بتشوفي العين و بتشوفي حمامها و قد تساقطوا على بعضهم 
بعدين بتشوفي حمام أبو لوزه وهم ابكي اهناك كما أبكي أنا عندما أذهب له فيشتكي لي لأنه يعرفني تماما فيبكي لي على حاله و حالي أنا أيضا  
و سوف ترينه لا تزال قبته واقفة بلوزتها لكن بازدراء، يتواراء خجلا عن أعين الناظرين لأن الناس هجرته و نسيته و لو من زيارة آثار تاريخية 
 
شعب نسي تاريخه 
و لأن بعض الناس الآن اعتادوا يأخذوا عجائزهم لدار المسنين ياريتهم لو تأخذهم لفته كريمة فيأخذوه لتلك الدار عله يرتاح هو فيها أيضا 
و اتغربي في هذا الطريق حتى نهايته مشيا على الأقدام و في النهاية خذي على يدك اليسرى فسوف تري هذه العين لا زالت بخير و عافية 
بس أمانه سلمي عليها 
لكن بتي هذي ليست العين الإرتوازية فهي تسمى عين، عين الإرتوازية هي العين الحديثه التي بها انبوبة

----------


## أبو سلطان

> ماشاء الله صور حلوة مرة
> 
> ومنظر النخيل صاير مررررررررررة جنان
> عفر من زمان ماشفت نخيل واجد
> وحلوين هيك
> المنظر مرة جناااااااااااااان
> الله يعطيك العافية يابو سلطان على هيك صور حلوة ..
> 
> دمت موفق لكل خير يارب ..



 كله من ذوقش بتي لأنكِ فنانه 

و أحلى زيارة للنخيل بعد تقريبا شهر عند التنبيت

ليش؟ لأن النخلة نضيفة مغسولة بلمطر و امروسة

و أيضا زيارة ثانية ليها بعد البارح عندما تتلون بأحمرها و أصفرها و تبدأ بالعطاء

شكرا لكِ أختي همس الصمت

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اولا اشكرك يا صاحب الموسوعة الرائعة
> صوررررررررررررر فى غاية الروعة
> عندى سؤال ادا امكن
> هل انت من اهالى القطيف وكيف تسكن فى الامارات
> اسفة على السؤال ادا مافية احراج
> فضول
> تحياتى لك اخى ابو سلطان



أولا بتي مريم المقدسة مشكورة على مرورش و ردش الجميل و تسائلش أيضا 
بعدين عندش سؤالين شبكتيهم في سؤال علشان اتغويني 
قلتي: هل انت من اهالى القطيف؟ و الجواب نعم، باب شمالي الأب اقديحي الأم ابحاري المنشيء و الصنع و الولادة، يعني بحار - نخلاوي 
و قلتي: وكيف تسكن فى الامارات؟ الجواب نعم، لكي أكون لكم سفيرا طيبا، و أودي الكثير من أهل القطيف من طيب خاطر، ايزوروني في أيام عطلاتهم  
و لين الله سهل و فاضت روحي فيها و بعض أولادي بقيوا فيها ايقولوا للي يسألهم: إحنا أصلنا من القطيف من عائلة ...

إن شاء الله كفيت و وفيت في الجواب! 
و شكرا

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تحياتى لك ابوسلطان
اشكرك على اجابتك على سؤالى
القطيف باكملها واهلها ترحب بك وبوجودك بينها
تحياتى لك مرة اخرى
ابنتك مريم المقدسة

----------


## يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

*الله ونـــاسة أهل الأول*
*أمي دايم تسولف ليــنا عن العيــون* 
*مـره كنت بسبح في عيــن في العوامية اسمها مسيونة*
*في الديرة(المسوره) بس خفت أغرق* 
*مشكــور عمــو أبو سلطان على هالتصـوير الرائع لا خلا ولا عدم*
*الله يعطيك العافية*
*تحياتي*
*يتيم ـــة أخ ـــوها ...*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *الله ونـــاسة أهل الأول*
> 
> *أمي دايم تسولف ليــنا عن العيــون* 
> *مـره كنت بسبح في عيــن في العوامية اسمها مسيونة*
> *في الديرة(المسوره) بس خفت أغرق* 
> *مشكــور عمــو أبو سلطان على هالتصـوير الرائع لا خلا ولا عدم*
> *الله يعطيك العافية*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *يتيم ـــة أخ ـــوها ...*



 بس ما خبرتينا لين ألحين فيها ماء و نظيفة بتي يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

و حاولي تتعلمي السباحة لأنها رياضة مميزة

و شكرا

----------


## يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

> بس ما خبرتينا لين ألحين فيها ماء و نظيفة بتي يتيم ـة أخ ـوها
> 
> و حاولي تتعلمي السباحة لأنها رياضة مميزة 
> 
> و شكرا



*عموو أبو سلطان عين مسيونة عين قدييمة* 
*وحليووه ألأول يسبحوا فيها الحريم ويغسلوا ثيابهم*
*بس للأسف أنهم دفنــوها تقريباً من سنتين إذ ما خاب ضني بس في عين في العوامية تسمى عين طيبة يمكن فيها مااء ما أدري* 
*أنشاء الله أفدتك بالمعلومة*

*تحياتي*
*يتيم ــة أخ ــــوهــآ ...\.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا عالهديه النادره عمو 
صور رائعه جدا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *عموو أبو سلطان عين مسيونة عين قدييمة* 
> 
> *وحليووه ألأول يسبحوا فيها الحريم ويغسلوا ثيابهم*
> *بس للأسف أنهم دفنــوها تقريباً من سنتين إذ ما خاب ضني بس في عين في العوامية تسمى عين طيبة يمكن فيها مااء ما أدري* 
> *أنشاء الله أفدتك بالمعلومة* 
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *يتيم ــة أخ ــــوهــآ ...\.*



 أفدتيني بتي بس بألم 

قلتي دفنوها

دي نقرأ على روحها الفاتحة

بس إن شاء الله عين طيبه لا تزال حية؟

و بعد باسألش عن عين الغميري ويش أحوالها؟

و سلامتش

----------


## أبو سلطان

> شكرا عالهديه النادره عمو 
> صور رائعه جدا



و هي فعلا نادرة لأن لم أرى عين من عيون القطيف لا تزال بحجمها و قوتها إلا هذه العين 
و هي لم تكن قوية جدا من أصلها في العهد القديم لكنها و كما رأيتها أخيرا لا تزال كما كانت 
فمن أراد من الشباب و الشابات النظر فعلا لعين من العيون القديمة فاليذهب إليها 
و في طريقه يقرأ الفاتحة لأموات المؤمنين و المؤمنات 
و هذه صورة لها قديمة قبل عشرين سنة تقريبا

و كأني أراها قد رممت في الصورة الأخرى  
نشكر هنا و عبر شبكة الناصرة الأيادي البيضاء التي قد رممتها 
شوفوها قديما: 
 
و شكرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يخليها 
وتتعمر بالزائرين

----------


## أبو سلطان

الله ايعمرها ابكم

و شكرا بتي عفاف الهدى

----------


## عطر الزمن

من كم شهر طلعنا مع الوالد على لنخيل ولسدود ويورينا كيف كانت عيشتهم ايام زمان 

وشفنا عين اسمها للبانيه على مااعتقد وكانت مغطيه 

وهي العين الوحيده اللي شفناها عيش للحين 

وعلى ايام قبل يوم كنا صغار نروح لنخل جدي وكانت جنبه عين بس مذكر شنهو اسمها وكنا نخاف منها 

مشكور خالوا على الصور الاثريه اللي تحمل اجمل كلمات وسمات بما فعله اجدادنا 

دمت بود وحترام 

تحياتي

----------


## يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

> أفدتيني بتي بس بألم 
> 
> قلتي دفنوها 
> دي نقرأ على روحها الفاتحة 
> بس إن شاء الله عين طيبه لا تزال حية؟ 
> و بعد باسألش عن عين الغميري ويش أحوالها؟ 
> 
> و سلامتش



عين طيبة لا زالت حيــــة 
دااايم اسمع جدتي تسولف لينا عنهاااا 
بس نسيت السوالف 
اني سألت أمي عـــن عيــن الغميــري قالت ليي
عفر عين الغميري هي نفسها عين طيبة
اي سؤال اني جاهزه :cool:

----------


## أبو سلطان

عين لغميري يبتي ما يبغى ليها عفر لأنها مشهورة جدا

و خبري ما تعرف إلا بإسم عين الغميري لأن دايم النسوان ايسوووو فيها 

حفلات و انتدورات سايلي جدش عنها

و مشكوره



لا لازم اتسايلي

----------


## يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

> عين لغميري يبتي ما يبغى ليها عفر لأنها مشهورة جدا
> 
> و خبري ما تعرف إلا بإسم عين الغميري لأن دايم النسوان ايسوووو فيها 
> 
> حفلات و انتدورات سايلي جدش عنها
> 
> و مشكوره
> 
> 
> ...



أي عمــو أبو سلطان 
اني سألت جدتي 
و سـألت خالاتي والكل وقالو ليي
انه عين طيبة اهي نفسها عين الغميري
العفوا ما سويت شي
يبغى ليي اصور ليكم عين طيبة

----------


## أبو سلطان

يبغى لش اتصوريها و اتحطيها ابموضوع ابهالمنتدى اتخلينا نستفيد منه

و متشكر منش جدا بتي

دمتي بخير

----------


## أبو سلطان

> من كم شهر طلعنا مع الوالد على لنخيل ولسدود ويورينا كيف كانت عيشتهم ايام زمان 
> 
> وشفنا عين اسمها للبانيه على مااعتقد وكانت مغطيه 
> 
> وهي العين الوحيده اللي شفناها عيش للحين 
> 
> وعلى ايام قبل يوم كنا صغار نروح لنخل جدي وكانت جنبه عين بس مذكر شنهو اسمها وكنا نخاف منها 
> 
> مشكور خالوا على الصور الاثريه اللي تحمل اجمل كلمات وسمات بما فعله اجدادنا 
> ...



شفتيها يوم ماتت و مات اللي حواليها 
لكن شوفيها لما كانت حية اتفضلي: 
 
ألا ليت [الزمان] يعود حيا 

شكرا لش بتي

----------


## يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

> يبغى لش اتصوريها و اتحطيها ابموضوع ابهالمنتدى اتخلينا نستفيد منه
> 
> و متشكر منش جدا بتي
> 
> دمتي بخير



*عمــو أبو سلطــآن اسمح لي على الاطاله*
*أني رحت العوامية وعند عين طيبة(الغميري)*
*بس للاسف الشديد المـآء الي فيها جــف* 
*فمـا قدرت اصورها بس راح احط لك صور إذا شفت*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*مشكووور ابو سلطان على الصور الحلوه 
والله صار ودي اروح ^_^

يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *عمــو أبو سلطــآن اسمح لي على الاطاله*
> 
> *أني رحت العوامية وعند عين طيبة(الغميري)*
> *بس للاسف الشديد المـآء الي فيها جــف* 
> 
> *فمـا قدرت اصورها بس راح احط لك صور إذا شفت*



شفت الصور مشكورة بس بكيت

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *مشكووور ابو سلطان على الصور الحلوه* 
> *والله صار ودي اروح ^_^*
> 
> *يعطيك الف عافيه*



 و فعلا لازم اتروحوا

و شكرا على المرور

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

عزيزي بوسلطان .,., 
تسلم على الصور الرائعة .,. 
تغطية ولا اروع .,., 
تحياتي النديه بخالص الدعاء .,.,

----------


## خفايـ روح ــا

تصوير روعه

انتظار جديدك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*يعطيك ربي ألف عافيهـ* 

*تصوير رائع* 
*موفق ,, وعساااااااااااك على القووووووه*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> عزيزي بوسلطان .,., 
> تسلم على الصور الرائعة .,. 
> تغطية ولا اروع .,., 
> تحياتي النديه بخالص الدعاء .,.,



أخوي عبد الله الشيخ أشكرك على هذا المرور و المداخلة الجيدة

و العين لا شك تستحق الزيارة فعلا، و على الطريق تزور الحمام و أطلال عين الخباقة

و إن الله مدد في العمر سوف أزورها مرة أخرى

شكرا لك أخي مرة ثانية

----------


## أبو سلطان

> تصوير روعه
> 
> انتظار جديدك



 شكرا أختي على المرور

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*  
> *يعطيك ربي ألف عافيهـ*  
> *تصوير رائع* 
> 
> *موفق ,, وعساااااااااااك على القووووووه*



 شكرا أختي على المرور الطيب

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الله عيون :bigsmile:  
طبينا  :wink:

----------


## مضراوي

تصويرك رووعه اخي ابو سلطان
تسلم لي الايدين 
تحياتي 
مضراوي

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

السلام عليكم يا عمنا الطيب

طول الله عمرك بالصحه والعافيه
وتزور بلدك ومكانك 

بس ياعم اني ما اصدق ان هذي الصور حق عين القصير أو القصاري على قولتك 
مو معقوله 
اني سمعت من زمان انها صارت ناشفه وكلها اوساخ 

واني شفتها وكنت صغيرة بس  مرة وخفت اسبح فيها 
وكانو يسوو فيها غسالة العروس حق زواجها 
ويتجعوا نسوان القرية والجيران

وعندنا صور بس صور نسوان خخخ :bigsmile: 

وفيه عين ثانيه يسموها عين المربعه ما يندرى عن حالها 
ززززززززز مخيفه ما ادري ليش اخاف من العيون

طولنا عليك

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه يا عم ابو سلطان

----------


## كبرياء

تصوير رووعهـ .. 
تسسلم الإأنـآمل ..!
ولآعدمـ .. 
سي يوو ..~

----------


## سفر

الله صور حلوه والله يعطيك الف عافيه على التصويرعساك على القوه

----------

